# Pelasgians, Etruscans & Albanian language (Part I)



## BusyBaci (Feb 4, 2022)

*Pelasgians, Etruscans and Albanians*​
This is a quick research on the connection between the Pelasgian language, the Etruscan language and how might those two languages have much to share with each-other and how some scholars have found that the Proto Albanian language is a good match for the translation of Etruscan inscriptions. Pelasgian origins are widely disputed and many authors and historians have contradicting views and opinions. Unfortunately the archaeological evidence for Pelasgian culture is really scarce, thus is open always to debates.

What I have found is in support of the theories that the Pelasgians whomever they were have a strong connection with Proto-Albanian language, customs and way of life. A more in depth study takes time because many authors who make also such claims have books which need to be translated from French and Albanian into English.

Pardon my English spelling errors and enjoy the read.


*Who were the Etruscan a quick introduction.*
_(From Smithsonian Magazine) here_

Before the glory of Rome, the Etruscans ruled much of what is now Italy. Some of Rome’s first kings were from Etruria, and Etruscans may have founded the city-state that would dominate much of the known world for centuries.
With a unique and still largely unknown language, this early civilization was substantially different from other Iron Age societies, boasting a sophisticated knowledge of farming, metalworking and sculpture that strongly influenced ancient Greek and Roman culture.
The civilization’s still mostly indecipherable language is noticeably different from other societies of that era but bears some commonalities with Greek, including similar alphabets; indeed, Herodotus once speculated that the Etruscans were actually ancient Greeks from Anatolia.

According to Michelle Starr of _Science Alert_, the new study suggests the Etruscans managed to resist absorption by later migrations of Indo-European peoples and retain their unique language—at least for a time.
“Usually, when Indo-European arrives, it supplants the languages that were there before,” study co-author Guus Kroonen, a linguist at Leiden University in the Netherlands, tells _Science_. “So why do the Etruscans speak a non–Indo-European language?”

The fact that the Etruscans were able to maintain their language despite waves of later migration testifies to the strength of their culture. The study suggests that the ancient society passed along linguistic characteristics to other civilizations that later emerged on the Italian Peninsula.


Pelasgians are founders of European civilization, not Helens​_(According to Mathieu Aref)_

This thesis concerns to pre-Hellenic period and archaic Greece and aims to study the tradition in ancient authors about the origins of Greek civilization through the reference to Pelasgi. Sheds new light on our historical, cultural achievements and highlights the beginnings of Greek civilization emerged after the eighth century before the death of Christ.
JC. Hecataeus, Homer, Hesiod, Herodotus, Thucydides and the tragedians are widely mentioned as having Pelasgi populated regions that would become Greece and highlighted their autochthony. Predecessors of the Greeks, they bequeathed them the essential elements of their civilization.

It is a multidisciplinary approach that confronts the data of ancient tradition with historical, ethno-linguistic, archeological and mythological. It clarifies and convincing arguments as to the chronology of ancient Greece is overvalued by modern authors.

The "Trojan War" supposed to have existed in the twelfth century, but in reality is a war of the early seventh century that led the first Greek conquerors against Asia Minor and the region that would later become Greece. There were "dark ages" (1200-800) in which history remained silent on the existence of the Greeks at that time. _Zeus (Iliad, XVI, 232-236)_ is formally designated as "Pelasgian" and not Greek, a hypothetical Mycenaean civilization (invention of pseudo-archaeologist Schliemann) ignored by all the Greek authors which is nothing more than the pre-Hellenic Pelasgian language adopted in part by the Hellenic conquerors. The Iliad and the Odyssey epic poems come from a pre-Hellenic oral tradition and not Greek.

Modern writers have obscured the essential role played by the Pelasgians in the constitution of the Greek civilization. However, upon contact with the Greek scholar Jacqueline de Romilly she made him this comment: _"... theses that seem to me very revolutionary, but based on interesting facts."_ Unfortunately we have not had the opportunity to go further because she died soon after.

​


----------



## Kolovrat (Feb 7, 2022)

There is no such thing as Proto Albanian language given the fact that ''albanian language" was made at the end of 19th century. The etruscan language can only be translated and understand when using a proto slavic/serbian language. Etruscans called themselves Raseni, one of the names of medieval Serbia was Raska/Rascia, you also nave Rusija/Russia, and you have a term Rasa/Race so it is clear who etruscan were. Same thing can be said for Pelasgians also.


----------



## Safranek (Feb 8, 2022)

Kolovrat said:


> There is no such thing as Proto Albanian language given the fact that ''albanian language" was made at the end of 19th century. The etruscan language can only be translated and understand when using a proto slavic/serbian language. Etruscans called themselves Raseni, one of the names of medieval Serbia was Raska/Rascia, you also nave Rusija/Russia, and you have a term Rasa/Race so it is clear who etruscan were. Same thing can be said for Pelasgians also.


When you make such a statement, please back it with some information you'd consider valid evidence and do it respectfully. This forum is about trying to unravel history to attempt to get at the truth, or as close to it as we can get.

Additionally, @Megalonymous  and @Kolovrat , please keep the thread on topic according to the OP.


----------



## Megalonymous (Feb 8, 2022)

Kolovrat said:


> Starcevo, Vinca, Krusedol.


majority of serb men genetically predate all these. paleolithic.  second most common type is natufian. 

language is strange.



Kolovrat said:


> Lastly, i wont to apologize for taking this into wrong direction, it was not my intention. My Canadian friend, you can send me private messages, we can exchange some insights ant theories whole day, there is no need to bother the rest of forum.


yes I am sorry. hope the rest of this post is not off topic


----------



## UgricMongol (Feb 18, 2022)

Kolovrat said:


> There is no such thing as Proto Albanian language given the fact that ''albanian language" was made at the end of 19th century. The etruscan language can only be translated and understand when using a proto slavic/serbian language. Etruscans called themselves Raseni, one of the names of medieval Serbia was Raska/Rascia, you also nave Rusija/Russia, and you have a term Rasa/Race so it is clear who etruscan were. Same thing can be said for Pelasgians also.


Hungarian calls Serbs Rác.


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 23, 2022)

Nothing special about the writing... we could read it at the University just mirroring the image... because they used to write from left to right, mirrored you read it as "normal" and the letters have a familiar shape!



 


Claims that the language is a "strange non-Indo-European" came from those who could not decipher it... so how would they know? No explanation!





The Xanthian *Obelisk*, also known as the Xanthos or Xanthus Stele, the Xanthos or Xanthus Bilingual, the Inscribed Pillar of Xanthos or Xanthus, the Harpagus Stele, the Pillar of Kherei and the Columna Xanthiaca, is a stele bearing an inscription currently believed to be trilingual, found on the acropolis of the ancient Lycian city of Xanthos, or Xanthus... LIKIAN... Lika - area where the Serbian lived in Croatia... Nikola Tesla's village Smiljan is in Lika (Lycia)... so there is a simple solution... and we as students could see it... of course some scientists saw it too! But "official history" didn't like it... it was messing up with the narrative!

The original name of Xanthos was SIRBIN! And one of the languages was "Etruscan" or Serbo-Rashian as the Russian professor and academic V.A. Chudinov  (Russian Academy of Natural Sciences, president of the RAN (Russian Academy of Sciences) Commission for the Culture of Antique and Medieval Russia, director of the Institute for Old Slavic and Eurasian Civilization) explains... and yes... this text  was TRANSLATED by the Priest Svetisláv Bilbija (born 1907, in Bosnian Grahovo, village of Ugarci),





So, world "scientists", historians, linguists and archaeologists have not deciphered a word of the Etruscan, because they used all possible languages as a base, even the languages of central Africa, but not the simplest solution that pops out on a mirrored image - the Serbian Cyrillic, or more accurately, Serbitsa.




And on this monument the the laws governing the area were written... like: (numbers are the original markings of the translator - rows and sentences)

3-10: 'On the practice here of the dividers – the borders to be created here by vow, relying on hundreds of fighters, these are necessarily wanted – they are needed... ', 

S-7: 'The state has a duty of calling an armed alert throughout its existence'.

I am writing this at 3:25 a.m. because I do not have any other time... very busy... but I needed to answer, because there is so much information out there and so little knowledge because most of the people do not bother learning... it is easier just to regurgitate the info served by the professors or writers. And that is just pure waste of time!

The "official science" genetic research of the Etruscans shows ...



> ... that they appear to be migrants from the Pontic-Caspian steppe — a long, thin swath of land stretching from the north Black Sea around Ukraine to the north Caspian Sea in Russia. After arriving in Italy during the Bronze age, the early speakers of Etruscan put down roots, assimilating speakers of other languages to their own culture as they flourished into a great civilization.
> https://www.livescience.com/origins-of-etruscans-discovered
> The finding "challenges simple assumptions that genes equal languages and suggests a more complex scenario that may have involved the assimilation of early Italic speakers by the Etruscan speech community," David Caramelli, an anthropology professor at the University of Florence, said in a statement.



i will have to leave you now and get couple of hours sleep... busy day ahead! Cheers!


----------



## Kolovrat (Sep 28, 2022)

PantaOz said:


> Nothing special about the writing... we could read it at the University just mirroring the image... because they used to write from left to right, mirrored you read it as "normal" and the letters have a familiar shape!
> 
> View attachment 25431 View attachment 25432
> Claims that the language is a "strange non-Indo-European" came from those who could not decipher it... so how would they know? No explanation!
> ...


Bullseye. This is a known fact to me and to many "non educated historians" and educated historians who decided to speak the truth, also and it is good that you explained it here in detail. Great job.


----------



## BusyBaci (Sep 28, 2022)

I couldn't put up the link of the part 2 of this thread at the end of the first one due to technical issues at the time (limited access to modify posts as a new member) in order to have a smooth continuity of reading it all, but it's down below for those that are interested anyway.

_Pelasgians, Etruscans & Albanian language (Part II) _


----------

